# My Knee man!! My Knee!!!



## dahbest2020 (Feb 14, 2017)

hello good people! Kinda revisiting snowboarding/skiing/snowball fights and anything dealing with winter and weather. Had a bad knee injury that makes anything SNOW just make me hurt thinking about it, but I've got the itch! does anyone deal with knee issues and what do you do to overcome it? Thanks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the issue? Just old age and whining about aches and pains? Did you have an ACL/MCL/PCL reconstruction? 

If it is old age then suck it up and enjoy the snow, the joints will get stronger with use. 

If its the other then talk to your PT or surgeon......


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Knees are overrated...


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

As Argo mentioned, a lot of this can depend on many things including:

1. Your weight/health
2. Is this a pre-existing injury
3. Is this post-surgery

I had my ACL reconstructed a year and a half ago... and had two prior surgeries dealing with meniscus, etc. For me, I walk nearly 3 miles each day to the train and back ... and every other night do exercises focused on leg strength. Squats, using a STEP, resistance band stuff, etc. Thus far I've felt no pain this season.

I think a ton of what helps is constant strengthening/conditioning of the knee and legs - as well as working core.

Good luck!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

All of this advice is premature until OP tells us what is wrong with his knee.

For instance, I have bad arthritis in my knees that's leftover from an injury when I was 13. The shit that I have to do to "work around" that issue would be totally different if I had torn an ACL, or if I had a fake knee, or if I had tendon issues.

OP needs to tell us what's wrong with him so that we can get on with pretending we're each doctors lol


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah... that's basically what Argo and I said. It can depend on a lot of things. Hence also why I said "for me" in my response... because for my issue, that's what has worked. I'm not seeing anyone telling him specifically what to do here...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Filling in for your doctor










If you're still struggling, try three generous swigs of this and them revert back to previous recommendation.


----------

